# Cold Front Crappie!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Tough day for me on Saturday at Delaware! Fish were deep and not chasing bait at all. I had to fish SUPER slow! Scratched out a dozen keepers and brought home 6. Check it out if ya like!!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice video. We were there too. Last Saturday (4/10) catching was good. Handled over 100 fish. yellow perch, lm, crappies, catfish, white bass.

This Saturday (4/17) really slow but managed a small mess similar to yours.

Caught most on 1/8 oz road runner and 2.3 big joshy swims sometimes tipped with wax worms or minnows.

We found fish in the same spots both days but the lake has filled up making us fish deeper.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

How bad was the water clarity?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It was tough yesterday as well - I hit Buckeye - Fished for 5 hours and had only16 hits - Two of those were bass and two were bluegills & two were small crappie. Did manage a few really nice slabs though for dinner. Bite was very slow all fish were on a minnow and you basically just had to leave it right on there nose before they would take it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> How bad was the water clarity?


The campground area and north was bad, but once you got south of the boat ramp off Horseshoe then it got quite a bit better! If I had moved south sooner, I think I would have gotten more action, but oh well. I did hear of a guy that had same numbers as me, but he got a 15.5"r in his mess!


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i fished delaware on saturday too. stayed down towards the dam. found lots of crappie suspended. i was able to cast to them, but i only had one decent fish. the rest were dinks or 9" on the nose and went back in. the number of fish caught was good and it was a fun day on the water, but i could not find the bigger fish.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

We hit Alum yesterday and it was tuff to say the least, marked a lot of fish suspended but their mouths were clamped tight !! Managed a few nice ones but they were all sucked down tight to the bottom and in 8-12ft of water. None of them had any color to them and only one showed eggs, water was 58 degrees and I really expected them to be moved up more but the cold front really seemed to have shut them down.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Went to deer creek bite was tuff only 19 keepers all in 20 feet of water,talk to a lot of people fishing shallow said got a lot of 6 to 8” fish and no keepers shallow 🎣


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hit Alum Saturday evening for a few hours after work. Found out my electronics battery took a crap so we fished blind the whole time. Found some decent blacks up tight to the bank but most were in deeper water but against wood. Only put 8 in the box with only 1 of those being a white crappie. Caught a few smaller blacks that were all painted up. Hopefully by this coming weekend things will get better.


----------

